
Piezoelectric Nanogenerator to harvest all sorts of biomechanical energy - raphar
http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/26689/
======
JonathanFields
A couple of years back I was exploring models for a next-gen health club that
captured peoples' energy through a combination of min-generators on cardio and
piezo-electic devices underneath classroom floors. Back then, the cost didn't
justify the potential to capture energy, but developments like this start to
make the concept potentially more viable.

